# libinput breaks keymapping in sxhkd



## kpect (Jul 12, 2020)

Hello.
I'm using Thinkpad T430 with bspwm window manager and sxhkd hotkey daemon, which has several hotkey mappings:
...

```
# focus/swap window in the given direction
super + {_,shift + }{Left,Down,Up,Right}
    bspc node -{f,s} {west,south,north,east}
```
...

```
# control speaker volume
super + {Next,Prior}
    volume {down,up}
```

Above `Super/Win + Arrow keys` and `Super/Win + PgUp/PgDn` are attached to some commands.
After upgrading from xf86-input-mouse and xf86-input-keyboard to xf86-input-libinput xorg driver these commands stopped working.
Is there a way to make these mappings function properly with libinput?
Best regards,
Sergey.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 12, 2020)

Try setting `sysctl kern.evdev.rcpt_mask=12` . To make it permanent set in /etc/sysctl.conf.

If unsuccessful run `xev -event keyboard` to check event receiving and key codes.


----------



## kpect (Jul 12, 2020)

I already had kern.evdev.rcpt_mask=12 in sysctl.conf. When i press buttons in xev i get: Left, Right, Prior, Next, etc.


----------

